# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Niet meer ongesteld

## mandy678

*heej ik ben een meisjee ben 17 jaaar al 4 maanden niet meer ongesteld heb wel een vriend en ben geen maagt meer wat kan het zijn ik heb super lang geleden wel sex gehaD kan iemand mij helpen???*

----------


## mandy678

heeeej wie kan mij helpen ben al 4 maanden niet meer ongesteld geweest :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## Sylvia93

Beste Mandy,

Het kan verschillende reden hebben dat je 4 maanden niet ongesteld bent geweest, ten eerste: Heb je een regelmatige menstruatie? 

Ten tweede: Ben je al lang ongesteld? De eerste paar keren is het vaak heel onregelmatig en is het dus helemaal niet vreemd als er 4 maanden tussen zit.

Zwanger ben je denk ik niet, aangezien je dat anders zelf wel zou weten na die 4 maanden  :Wink:  (Althans daar ga ik nu even van uit hoor!)

Misschien zou je ons wat extra info willen geven bijv hoelang je al ongesteld bent, en of je een regelmatige menstruatie hebt.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

